# Night-time Water Change



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

We all do water changes for many differing reasons, for water quality, healhty fish etc.

In the wild water changes come about naturally, mainly through rain water. The other day i had a thought that it rains at night as well as during the day. Hence i did a water change late at night. Would this stress the fish out and spook them. My fish seemed ok about it apart from when they were woken from their rest.

Anyone else have thoughts on this matter?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have mainly mbuna no fronts...I just think they are pretty that's why I'm in this section. I do water changes day and night. My fish don't mind. I don't do it after I've turned off their light for the night though but I don't see what it would hurt, prolly just confuse them.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are adding in the new water with their light out i would make sure it is done slowly so not to startle them. If your turning on the light and waking them up i dont see any difference if you were to do it before you turned off the light in the first place. Im sure there are people who work odd hours that come home from work late at night and have to turn on the lights and do maintenence so there should be no problem, just let them wake up for a few minutes before you start banging stuff around etc...


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Would wild fish get spooked out when it rains when they are asleep? I dont think so.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

In the wild rain drops many feet above where the fish is resting and would hardly be noticed compared to a five gallon bucket being dumped directly on there heads when they are sleeping....*** had fish that were resting startle and just about take their eye out banging into stuff in the tank when i walk past a dark tank ... If you think its a good idea go for it...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

A. rains don't "change" water in natural ecosystems... think of rain as topping up due to evaporation.

B. rain on the top of water is a low soothing sound and has no effect inches below the surface

C. fish don't sleep, but cichlidgirl's replies are still a concern... don't startle the fish so much they collide into things. Pouring water against the glass side of a tank would probably be kindest.

D. water changes at night are fine... provided you keep C. firmly in mind.



Hope that helps.


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Ok i get the idea NOT to spook the fish. Like i'm likely gonna creep up to my tank in the dark; without making a sound; then quietly syphon lots of water away (in the dark); then simutanously turn on all the lights and shout till the neighbours complain; while banging away at the side of the tank  !

I do have a blue moon effect light thats on a timer to coincide with when my main tank lights go off. Hows that for fish non-spooking.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: Ninja water changes.

Makes very little difference in my experience, they're a little more skittish initially, ie when I lift the lid they'll scoot off into some cover, but once the lids up and my arms in there they start coming back out. Once they've figured out what's going on it's just like a normal water change. I'd been doing ridiculous shifts not so long ago and I'd be lucky to be at home for 4 hours a night, so inevitably they'd get a zombified me changing water at 2am and cursing the two hours sleep I see diminishing in front of me, when you're that tired being careful isn't the easiest.

My fish are all still fine.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Like i said earlier in the thread as long as you turn on a light (even a room light) to allow them to "wake up" for a few minutes before beginning the water changes it should be totally fine. I keep my big tank in a room right next to a high traffic area and spare bathroom so we were always startling the fish at night, they seem to have gotten used to us now though and dont dart all over when we walk next to the tank and suddenly pop a light on right next to the tank.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

> turn on a light (even a room light) to allow them to "wake up"


 :thumb:

I wouldn't do it in too much darkness either, you might suck up some sleeping fish.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I know I would be pretty darn p*ssed if someone came into my house and started messing with stuff while I was resting.

I dont see the point. How will you know where the extra waste is that will need to be sucked up
?

I do mine the opposite. I make sure the lights are bright,.. sometimes I even add more light so I can see the waste easier.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

JWerner2 said:


> I dont see the point. How will you know where the extra waste is that will need to be sucked up?


 :dancing: that's the closest smiley they had to an applaud...

I agree that if we keep Number 6's post in mind... there's really nothing "wrong" with doing water changes at night...

But there is also absolutely no benefit to doing them at night... unless it suits your schedule better. Although if youâ€™re not around all day, but are around at night... I suggest you change your timers so the lights are on at night and off during the day (as most people who sleep opposite hours keep their house pretty dark during the day as this is when they sleep).


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

I tried to do a water change in the dark......and its not advisable trust me 

I also agree that disturbing the fish during a night-time water change is only adding to the stress by disrupting thier normal routine. It seems that i'm wasting the fishes time as well as mine.

I think the fish are grateful whenever you do water changes, just as long as we do them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Number6 said:


> C. fish don't sleep


What makes you think that?

I'm fairly certain that they do sleep...not exactly the same way mammals do but the same concept and effects...

Check out these sources discussing the subject:
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/b ... o99047.htm
http://www.livescience.com/mysteries/07 ... sleep.html
http://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/faq/fishfaq1.html <---scroll to bottom

Definition from Merriam Webster: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sleep

What makes you think that fish don't sleep though? (Not trying to frankly say you're wrong, just want your opinion on why you think that fish don't sleep. I already know for a fact that Sharks definitely sleep and my malawi cichlids in particular definitely show some sleep-like symptoms)

~Ed


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My understanding is that fish sleep, but without eyelids, they can't close their eyes.

I always turn the room light on for a while before turning on the tank light. The fish now get the drill and know that it's room light, then tank light, then food! I I would never turn on the tank light (if the room was dark) without turning on the room light first and giving them some time to wake up.

I always do my water changes with the tank light on so I can see what's getting picked up and so I can be sure to not grab anyone by mistake. Just me.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

> Ninja water changes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Rest/Sleep ....whatever. Didn't mean to spark off a in depth report into what fish do when the lights go out. You do get my drift when i say "sleep" dont you Marduk. I am older than 3 you know


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you mean the same as in nap time or night-night?


----------

